

Is Perl really short of newbies? - kamaal
http://blogs.perl.org/users/upasana/2014/01/is-perl-really-short-of-newbies.html

======
phryk
You know, I'd post a comment on there but I always get that really useless
"Your comment submission failed for the following reasons: Text entered was
wrong. Try again."-shit.

Doesn't really paint a good picture of perl if something that simple already
fails…

------
jerven
I don't know if perl is short of newbies. But if the source about not liking
java as it was in 1997! then maybe they need to re-think about how to evaluate
using a language in 2014!

The perl5 to perl6 development, together with the rise of python definitely
did put a big dent in perl uptake. As well as perl's reputation for
unmaintainable and non team workable cowboy code led a lot of users to drop
it. Especially in the area of bioinformatics where it used to rule the roost.

